# Anybody have a good referral for custom made knives?



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a design for a blade with an eye towards sentry removal and CQB apps.  I'm quite sure that, if I can have the prototype made, it would be highly marketable as a very fun toy :ultracool .

Does anybody know a bladesmith in the So. Cal area who can make a custom designed blade?  I prefer referrals to opening yellow pages.

Thanks,

Dr. Dave


----------



## M F (Apr 16, 2004)

If I were you, I'd go to one of the knife related forums and ask the same question.  www.usualsuspect.net , www.bladeforums.com , www.knifeforums.com , are good places to start.  I have had a couple knives made by guys from these forums.  I just started withe emails with my requests.  Some guys will say no, but don't get discouraged.  You can definitely find someone if your design is good enough.

p.s.  I'd be interested in seeing the design if it's not too secret.  If you don't want anyone other than makers to see it yet, I understand.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 16, 2004)

M F said:
			
		

> If I were you, I'd go to one of the knife related forums and ask the same question. www.usualsuspect.net , www.bladeforums.com , www.knifeforums.com , are good places to start. I have had a couple knives made by guys from these forums. I just started withe emails with my requests. Some guys will say no, but don't get discouraged. You can definitely find someone if your design is good enough.
> 
> p.s. I'd be interested in seeing the design if it's not too secret. If you don't want anyone other than makers to see it yet, I understand.


No super-secret ninja stuff; just a ggod throat zipper. I'll get a drawing scanned, and em it to you...probably middle of next week. Thanks for the tips.

D.


----------



## Dijos (Apr 17, 2004)

You can also look at Bladeart.com.  Look at different makers and find one that makes something that is somewhat close to your design.  Also, I suggest Mickey Yurco-he's in Ohio, but his stuff's really reasonable, and great.  Also a MA, and LEO.  You need to decide how much you're willing to spend, too.  "Custom" can range from 100 to 1000, depending on material and maker.--Joe


----------



## M F (Apr 17, 2004)

Yurco wouldn't be a bad choice.  His knives may not be the absolute prettiest, but they are SHARP, and I would put his grinds up there with the best of them.  He seems to be quite open to customers ideas as well.


----------

